# New ESP Custom Shop Jeff Hanneman



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

Not a New Sig. but this Axe went straight out of the ESP CS to Jeff! I think its a freaking nice looking guitar and i have GAS


----------



## AySay (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice! It would be better without the kahler though...I hate how big looking they are...


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

the Kahler is what i love most on those Hannemans. I got rid of all my Floyd equipped guitars after realizing how much better the Kahler works for me&#8230;


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

LOVE the Hanneman logo!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks a bit 

It looks like they have tried to make the Schutzstaffel totenkopfverbande insignia into a beer logo with some slightly camp read stars...


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Looks a bit
> 
> It looks like they have tried to make the Schutzstaffel totenkopfverbande insignia into a beer logo with some slightly camp read stars...



Lulz, yeah this nazi related stuff on some hannys sucks big time but I really dig the look of this axe, does this makes me...?


----------



## Apophis (Sep 15, 2009)

looks ok


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 15, 2009)

Not too shabby, I've always wanted the one with the eagle inlays.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr. S said:


> Not too shabby, I've always wanted the one with the eagle inlays.



I have this one in stock


----------



## mazzy maz (Sep 15, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> It looks like they have tried to make the Schutzstaffel totenkopfverbande insignia into a beer logo with some slightly camp read stars...



It's a play on the Heineken logo. heineken / Hanneman, geddit?


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

mazzy maz said:


> It's a play on the Heineken logo. heineken / Hanneman, geddit?



Its Not about Hanneman / Heineken its about the SS Skull below, that symbol was definitly used in the third reich...


----------



## mazzy maz (Sep 15, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Its Not about Hanneman / Heineken its about the SS Skull below, that symbol was definitly used in the third reich...



Yeah, that's deaths head insignia is definitely in bad taste.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Its Not about Hanneman / Heineken its about the SS Skull below, that symbol was definitly used in the third reich...



Indeed, it was called a Totenkopf


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

mazzy maz said:


> Yeah, that's deaths head insignia is definitely in bad taste.



IMHO it looks cool BUT with this kind of historical association I wont put that on one of my axes


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 15, 2009)

Hanneman is Hanneman, He collects a lot of war memorabilia from WWII era...


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Hanneman is Hanneman, He collects a lot of war memorabilia from WWII era...



I really love that hanneman guitars and they are by far my favourite axes, but every time i am posting one or talk about it, it ends in a Nazi discussion, Fuck Hanneman for that


----------



## SamSam (Sep 15, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> I really love that hanneman guitars and they are by far my favourite axes, but every time i am posting one or talk about it, it ends in a Nazi discussion, Fuck Hanneman for that




Meh it's his hobby, he's always said that he doesn't condone what happened, simply that he enjoys the history and art. It's not like he's branding them with swastikas.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 15, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> I really love that hanneman guitars and they are by far my favourite axes, but every time i am posting one or talk about it, it ends in a Nazi discussion, Fuck Hanneman for that&#8230;



I hear ya..


I wish they made a replica or copies of his jackson.. Always loved that axe with all the graphics


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

SamSam said:


> Meh it's his hobby, he's always said that he doesn't condone what happened, simply that he enjoys the history and art. It's not like he's branding them with swastikas.



The art of the third Reich?!? 
And what about signs from the US army back then, when he is such a history geek why not using them aswell?


As soon as you watch history channel a few times you should recognise the signs he is using and searching ss skull at google shows swastikas and exactly the death head symbol


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

I've always really enjoyed the aesthetics of the SS Lightning bolts (which Kiss has used in their logo ), but I would never use them on a guitar, get them tattooed or anything because I obviously don't support the third reich.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> I hear ya..
> 
> 
> I wish they made a replica or copies of his jackson.. Always loved that axe with all the graphics




Okay back to the Hannys! I just received this axe, beside the graphics it comes really really close!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 15, 2009)

DUDE!!! where did you get that???


----------



## willybman (Sep 15, 2009)

I think he was playing it at mayhem this year.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> DUDE!!! where did you get that???



I was browsing ebay with my daily Kahler search and BAM there was it straight out of the blue! Here is the link:


New Jackson Stars SL J2EK Kahler Soloist(270 bei eBay.de: Electric (endet 13.08.09 13:10:44 MESZ)


----------



## SamSam (Sep 15, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> The art of the third Reich?!?
> And what about signs from the US army back then, when he is such a history geek why not using them aswell?
> 
> 
> As soon as you watch history channel a few times you should recognise the signs he is using and searching ss skull at google shows swastikas and exactly the death head symbol



I am very aware of German history, I have visited a Concentration Camp and speant many years reading about it, so don't think I am unaware. I lived there for 6 years and the people of Germany are more disgusted by what happened than anyone I have met elsewhere. 

The Romans and Christians were raping, pillaging and murdering years ago and many people enjoy the art from those times and find it fascinating. You'll never see a guy who collects roman coins, etc. getting critised because they used to tie down women and force them to have sexual intercourse with lions and tigers before killing them. He likes it, the nazis did horrific things but it doesnt mean a design of there's cannot look good in one's opinion. Kids dress up as pirates and knights who carried out disgusting acts in their time, does that make it wrong? It happened yes, but it is history closer to our own time so we take it more seriously. A symbol at the end of the day is merely that, a symbol. Just like the skull and crossbones, a symbol that a few hundred years ago struck fear in most people's hearts.


----------



## orb451 (Sep 15, 2009)

SamSam said:


> I am very aware of German history, I have visited a Concentration Camp and speant many years reading about it, so don't think I am unaware. I lived there for 6 years and the people of Germany are more disgusted by what happened than anyone I have met elsewhere.
> 
> The Romans and Christians were raping, pillaging and murdering years ago and many people enjoy the art from those times and find it fascinating. You'll never see a guy who collects roman coins, etc. getting critised because they used to tie down women and force them to have sexual intercourse with lions and tigers before killing them. He likes it, the nazis did horrific things but it doesnt mean a design of there's cannot look good in one's opinion. Kids dress up as pirates and knights who carried out disgusting acts in their time, does that make it wrong? It happened yes, but it is history closer to our own time so we take it more seriously. A symbol at the end of the day is merely that, a symbol. Just like the skull and crossbones, a symbol that a few hundred years ago struck fear in most people's hearts.



Well said. Look at the common Crucifix! That's a torture device by design. And yet because it's taken on more symbolism (obviously) than just torture in and of itself, it's completely acceptable. I don't endorse or condone Nazism but I think it's all too easy to just sweep the recent past under the rug like it never happened. There's probably .001% of fans that will recognize that skull and say "fuck yeah!!!! Heil Hitler!!!!". The rest will just see a partly obscured skull or recognize it's origin and know that it's just Hannemen being Hanneman. 

In the latest Guitar World he mentions how growing up his dad was all into collecting Nazi gear and that's how he got into it. 

I think people need to lighten up, it's just a guitar folks. This guy isn't running for President or anything.

orb..............


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

SamSam said:


> I am very aware of German history, I have visited a Concentration Camp and speant many years reading about it, so don't think I am unaware. I lived there for 6 years and the people of Germany are more disgusted by what happened than anyone I have met elsewhere.
> 
> The Romans and Christians were raping, pillaging and murdering years ago and many people enjoy the art from those times and find it fascinating. You'll never see a guy who collects roman coins, etc. getting critised because they used to tie down women and force them to have sexual intercourse with lions and tigers before killing them. He likes it, the nazis did horrific things but it doesnt mean a design of there's cannot look good in one's opinion. Kids dress up as pirates and knights who carried out disgusting acts in their time, does that make it wrong? It happened yes, but it is history closer to our own time so we take it more seriously. A symbol at the end of the day is merely that, a symbol. Just like the skull and crossbones, a symbol that a few hundred years ago struck fear in most people's hearts.



Maybe you checked my profile cause I am German so I might be a little more aware then the average dude when it comes to the 3rd reich. I also visited a Concentration Camp and I heard storys that are so horrible that I wont forget them until the end of my life. History showed that horrible things happen and will happen again. But what has happened back than like the Industrialisation of Killing, Concentration Camps, Annihilation or the Mengele Experiments are the worst thing that ever happened! The Nazis really knew how to use symbols right and when I see them I cant deny some kind of creepy fascination like watching a bad car accident on youtube! But i am sick that every thread i am doin about a Hanny Guitar ends up in an nazi conversation and that i have to write this text instead of writing about cool guitars emphasize this one more time! I am not angry or mad with you it just looked really strange to see you posting history and art as answer on nazi symbols


----------



## SamSam (Sep 15, 2009)

Well it is history at the end of the day. And art? Well that is for the beholder to define. In my personal opinion it is art, whether it has negative connotations or not does not change that fact. 

Now less off topic chat and more guitar commentary. I think the design is ok but I do prefer his camo one with the inlays. Was very tempted to buy an LTD JH600 last year but ended up getting a RGA 121 NF instead. I'll get to try a Hanneman one day.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

SamSam said:


> Well it is history at the end of the day. And art? Well that is for the beholder to define. In my personal opinion it is art, whether it has negative connotations or not does not change that fact.
> 
> Now less off topic chat and more guitar commentary. I think the design is ok but I do prefer his camo one with the inlays. Was very tempted to buy an LTD JH600 last year but ended up getting a RGA 121 NF instead. I'll get to try a Hanneman one day.



I just realise that the shortcut for sevenstring.org is SS.org how matching! ;-P

Be sure to try a Hanny with Kahler i cant say something to the LTD ones cause i only played the ESP Versions so far and as much as i dislike this graphics and symbols the Hannys are my favourite Axes


----------



## SamSam (Sep 15, 2009)

The JH600 comes with a Kahler Hybrid... Not sure if that's good or bad cos I'm not very clued up on Kahlers. It's black and looks pretty cool, but not as fucking win-epic as that urban camo of yours.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

SamSam said:


> The JH600 comes with a Kahler Hybrid... Not sure if that's good or bad cos I'm not very clued up on Kahlers. It's black and looks pretty cool, but not as fucking win-epic as that urban camo of yours.



I used to own a BC Rich KKW with Hybrid Kahler and it was a really nice playing guitar but after a few month I couldnt stand that Flame Paintjob so I got rid of it!
I would love to have a reversed headstock on that Urban Camo Hanny 



mattofvengeance said:


> How bout we bring a little lighthearted cheer to this thread, speaking of the SS..



LO? i dont get it...!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> LO? i dont get it...!



 It's a swastika comprised of LOL's. I hope it's a shoop, because I would hate to be the turd who actually got that tattooed.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> It's a swastika comprised of LOL's. I hope it's a shoop, because I would hate to be the turd who actually got that tattooed.



Ahhhhh i just saw LO and the swastika, thats funny and stupid at the same time... ;-)


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 15, 2009)

mazzy maz said:


> It's a play on the Heineken logo. heineken / Hanneman, geddit?



my t-shirt is awesome


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 15, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> my t-shirt is awesome



did you drew that by yourself?!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 15, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> did you drew that by yourself?!



Yes i Did.. actually painted 






back




















front: bad ass

























Picture from 2007 LOL


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Sep 16, 2009)

I want a guitar with a picture of a dead Jew baby on it.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 16, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> I want a guitar with a picture of a dead Jew baby on it.



GAH OMG IT'S A NAZI LETS CRUCIFY HIM!!!

Seriously, guys, who really cares about the nazi skull, it's his damn guitar and he can get whatever he wants on it  More on topic though, I support this guitar, as it is tr00


----------



## Dudley (Sep 16, 2009)

Seen him rocking that guitar in some live pics lately and it's pretty damn sexy I must say. I'm just imagining how good it would've looked if the whole guitar had a bottle green paintjob instead of being black...*drools*...but I have an obsession with green guitars, and Heineken for that matter, so don't mind me


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 17, 2009)

Need moar cash to order a green heineken hanny and this one! I am freaking love these hannys BUT how the hell is this dude getting black kahlers since freaking ROHS made such a trouble about black HW??? To be honest i played the lottery yesterday but gess what i was far away from winning cash, worst 8 Euro i ever invested!


----------



## trenolds39 (Sep 17, 2009)

I saw Jeff playing his Heineken guitar at Mayhem Fest this summer, and it was pretty damn cool, I must say.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 21, 2011)

Moral fags everywhere. Who cares if he likes Nazi stuff? It looks bad ass and makes for sweet guitars. When he fires up the oven and starts anti-Semetic rants I'll agree with you. Until then, find better things to argue about.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 21, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Moral fags everywhere. Who cares if he likes Nazi stuff?


some people obviously do and i don't think it makes you a fag, if you give a shit about it.

and let's face it: you wouldn't put nazi symbols on your guitars, if you wouldn't at least want to provoke people with it. assuming that you don't even agree with some of that shit. either way, you are gonna offend somebody with it, so i think you have to expect that people mention it.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 21, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Moral fags everywhere. Who cares if he likes Nazi stuff? It looks bad ass and makes for sweet guitars. When he fires up the oven and starts anti-Semetic rants I'll agree with you. Until then, find better things to argue about.



Well, apparently you care enough to search for this 2-year old thread and resurrect it...


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 21, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Well, apparently you care enough to search for this 2-year old thread and resurrect it...


haha, i didn't even realize it was that old myself.


----------

